# 1978 Lund S-14' Aluminum V Restore



## WPS (Oct 30, 2014)

Found this Lund on Craigslist a week ago... I really like Lund boats and always wanted one, but they're rare in this area... The guy that I bought it off of has had it for 8 years and never used it... His FIL bought the boat & the aluminum trailer new in 1978 up North... He gave the boat to his SIL after he got sick, then later died... The boat hasn't been on the water in 12 years!

This is what it looked like when I got it home.












Came with an aluminum trailer!






Got 2 new 13" rims.






There was 12 holes down each side of the boat... Some was 3/8"... The PO must have had rod holders down the sides.. I welded all of them up!
















Cleaned the bottom... Not sure if I will paint it yet... Would like to keep the bare aluminum.
Before:




After:





Cleaned the transom.





I took the homemade guides off.. They had rusty metal mounted to aluminum.. I'm going to make a new set out of aluminum pipe and put white PVC pipe over them... I'll have to extend the tongue on the trailer and buy a new coupler for a 2" ball, it has a rusty one on it for a 1-7/8" ball... I also ordered a new winch, jack, new bunk carpet, lights, wiring and other small stuff.

Boat just needs new wood and I may put in a front deck.. Needs painted, new seats, may build a side steering column and a few other small stuff... Could really just use it ''as is''. but I would like to fix it up some... Contacted Lund to get the info for the boat and they're sending me 2 new decals at no cost! :mrgreen: 

Going to try and get the red repainted... But, its suppose to turn cold this weekend and snow!


----------



## ccm (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome find!!! Lund's are very well built boats & have a good rep to back it up. You sure cant beat two free new decals either. I have to say that I'm a bit jealous of the aluminum trailer; mine currently is a rusty homemade trailer built from several other cannibalized boat trailers. Great find, can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## rscottp (Oct 31, 2014)

Great looking hull, appears to be in great shape. I wouldn't paint the bottom if I were you. I only painted mine because I needed to cover up the repairs I made.


----------



## WPS (Oct 31, 2014)

ccm said:


> Awesome find!!! Lund's are very well built boats & have a good rep to back it up. You sure cant beat two free new decals either. I have to say that I'm a bit jealous of the aluminum trailer; mine currently is a rusty homemade trailer built from several other cannibalized boat trailers. Great find, can't wait to see more!!!


Thanks!

I sent Lund an Email asking for info on the boat, because the Coast Guard tag was worn and I couldn't read all of it.. I just asked them where I could find the decals for this year, and she told me she would send me two in the mail.  

I really like the aluminum trailer!. . The axle slides too! I'll have to make sure to keep a good lock on it at the lake, because it might not be there when I get back!

I'm sure your trailer is just fine!. . Take a ''flap-disc'' and remove the rust, then apply primer/paint! .. I've built trailers and used a couple to make one!


----------



## WPS (Oct 31, 2014)

rscottp said:


> Great looking hull, appears to be in great shape. I wouldn't paint the bottom if I were you. I only painted mine because I needed to cover up the repairs I made.


Thanks!.... I bumped your thread to the top, because it has to be the best one I've ever seen!

It is in great shape for a 78 model!.. As soon as I looked at the hull, I was ready to take it home!... I don't believe I'll paint the bottom, but I would like to seal the bottom with something clear so I don't have to clean it often!

Thanks!... And thanks for the info you sent me!


----------



## ccm (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's my old trailer. It needs a lot more TLC than what I'm willing to put into it. It's really heavy too, somewhere around 500 lbs. Along with the boat, motor, batteries & gear it puts a considerable amount of stress on the little tires. I just think it would be better to put my $$$ towards a better trailer with larger tires. It was fine for the short distance to the local ramp ( 1 mile down a gravel road ) but with local lake levels 10+ft low I would have to travel quite a ways down the highway & I just don't trust it for that. I've been looking at trailers in my local area & I can pick up something decent for around $150. Thanks for the advice but I think I'll just use my current trailer for just hauling junk around the farm when I pick up something better.


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 1, 2014)

Lunds are great boats and very rare around here too... rare as hens teeth.

How does the transom wood look? I couldn't tell from the pics.


----------



## WPS (Nov 1, 2014)

ccm said:


> Here's my old trailer. It needs a lot more TLC than what I'm willing to put into it. It's really heavy too, somewhere around 500 lbs. Along with the boat, motor, batteries & gear it puts a considerable amount of stress on the little tires. I just think it would be better to put my $$$ towards a better trailer with larger tires. It was fine for the short distance to the local ramp ( 1 mile down a gravel road ) but with local lake levels 10+ft low I would have to travel quite a ways down the highway & I just don't trust it for that. I've been looking at trailers in my local area & I can pick up something decent for around $150. Thanks for the advice but I think I'll just use my current trailer for just hauling junk around the farm when I pick up something better.


What size rims/tires does it have ?..... You can change the hubs & move up to larger rims/tires.. Just have to find the right size hubs.

Also, what kind of boat do you have ?... A little work to it and the trailer you have would look great. .. Shop on Amazon and you can find anything that you need for your trailer!.. New winch ''with 20' strap'' for $16.99... Trailer jack made by Reese for $23.99.

A member on here bought this trailer.

https://www.amazon.com/Ironton-Personal-Watercraft-Trailer-Capacity/dp/B00E5DW9XO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1414884593&sr=8-5&keywords=boat+trailer

He also extended the tongue... That's what I have to do to my trailer.


----------



## WPS (Nov 1, 2014)

jigngrub said:


> Lunds are great boats and very rare around here too... rare as hens teeth.
> 
> How does the transom wood look? I couldn't tell from the pics.


Hey bud where have you been? :mrgreen: 

The wood is in great shape!.. Don't have to work on that, and I'm glad!

Got my paint/primer and a lot of other stuff today... Turned cold here this weekend.. Going to try and paint the red next week and do some mods to the trailer.


----------



## ccm (Nov 2, 2014)

The tires are just a little small ( 4.80 / 4.00 - 8 with 4 lug hubs ), I thought about putting larger hubs, rims, & tires but then I would have to cut & lower the bunk supports. And it really needs to have the center beam cut & welded into the frame. All relatively simple things to do but finding the time to do it is another thing. My boat is a 1961 Sea King PDUT-14 built by Arkansas Traveler for Montgomery Ward. I just finished painting it blue & white a couple of weeks ago but I haven't updated my thread recently. https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?t=33352


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 2, 2014)

WPS said:


> ccm said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome find!!! Lund's are very well built boats & have a good rep to back it up. You sure cant beat two free new decals either. I have to say that I'm a bit jealous of the aluminum trailer; mine currently is a rusty homemade trailer built from several other cannibalized boat trailers. Great find, can't wait to see more!!!
> ...



lund s-14 35 max hp, 895lbs max, 1015lbs with the 20 inch transom. do you need to know anything else? 248 lbs dry hull weight. I have more info if you like?


----------



## rscottp (Nov 2, 2014)

Lund catalog archive, you can find specs on any model. Pretty cool.
https://lundboats.com/boats/catalog-archive


----------



## OutrageGIS (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing rscottp! Really like the 1959 catalog. I want a Ducker!


----------



## WPS (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnfish said:


> lund s-14 35 max hp, 895lbs max, 1015lbs with the 20 inch transom. do you need to know anything else? 248 lbs dry hull weight. I have more info if you like?


Thanks!... Lund sent me all the info!

I need to try and find a new tag to put back on when I get done!


----------



## WPS (Nov 3, 2014)

rscottp said:


> Lund catalog archive, you can find specs on any model. Pretty cool.
> https://lundboats.com/boats/catalog-archive


Hey thanks for posting that. !

Yeah, that is pretty cool!... I bookmarked it.

It finally warmed up today and I put a coat of ''self etching primer'' on... Suppose to be 74 deg' here tomorrow and I'm going to paint the side red... Would rather be fishing,!.. But, later this week back to cool temps.

I'll post a pic tomorrow night.


----------



## WPS (Nov 4, 2014)

Got the red paint on the sides!... I used Rustoleum Sunrise Red.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 4, 2014)

That's just about the red shade I'll be putting on mine. Same as my truck. Looking good. 
Is that rattle can sprayed or rolled on?


----------



## rscottp (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## WPS (Nov 5, 2014)

Y_J said:


> That's just about the red shade I'll be putting on mine. Same as my truck. Looking good.
> Is that rattle can sprayed or rolled on?


Hi Y_J,

I used rattle cans.

I have a lot of trailer parts in, and right now everything is on hold... I need to extend the tongue, but can't find any 2-1/2" aluminum tubing in my area... Guess I'll have to order it.

Plus deer season is in right now! :mrgreen:

[email protected]


----------



## Y_J (Nov 6, 2014)

WPS said:


> Y_J said:
> 
> 
> > That's just about the red shade I'll be putting on mine. Same as my truck. Looking good.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. It looks pretty darn good for rattle cans. Hell, I just might try that route on mine. If you don't mind me asking, how many cans did it take on yours and how many coats did you put on?

I'm just about to add 4' on the tongue of my trailer as well. Thanks again for getting back to me.


----------



## WPS (Nov 6, 2014)

Y_J said:


> Thanks for the reply. It looks pretty darn good for rattle cans. Hell, I just might try that route on mine. If you don't mind me asking, how many cans did it take on yours and how many coats did you put on?


Thanks!

It took 3-1/2 cans to do both sides, and I put 2 coats on... I also put 2 coats of self etching primmer on.

After I get it back on the trailer, I may wet sand it and put another coat or two on.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 6, 2014)

WPS said:


> Y_J said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. It looks pretty darn good for rattle cans. Hell, I just might try that route on mine. If you don't mind me asking, how many cans did it take on yours and how many coats did you put on?
> ...


Guess I better get 3 or 4 more cans of primer. Got 1 1/2 cans left from the trailer which, as of today, is ready to weld the new tongue extension on to. The hitch coupler is cleaned up and ready to bolt onto the extension also.


----------



## WPS (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally got time to work on the trailer!.. I had a couple pieces of rubber and made a bow stop.. I had to cut some on my winch post.

Before:






After:





Rubber Used To Make It, except the middle piece:










Finished:





New rollers, bunk carpet & wood... I also made some mounts from some scrap aluminum for my LED flush mount tail-lights.. I like them mounted this way because they won't get broke off.





New jack, winch & coupler... I also extended the trailer tongue 4', then moved the boat forward & slid my axle back some to give me some tongue weight!.. Still need to add some safety chains.





Finally back on the trailer!... I still need to wire the trailer & install my LED clearance lights.. When I get time, I'm going to make some guide on posts with red lights on top of the posts.... I also need to adjust the bunks & rollers.










Put back in the carport... Now I can start working on the boat!


----------



## Y_J (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking sweet. Nice job so far.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 26, 2014)

Boat and trailer looking good. You have got some nice "scrap" aluminum laying around,


----------



## WPS (Dec 10, 2014)

Made some lighted guide posts.

Thought I would start a new thread on those in case someone wanted to make a set!

Here's the thread:

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=36386

And a pic to go with this thread.


----------



## firstresponder01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Got any pictures of the PVC gunnels? Kind of curious how they turned out


----------



## WPS (Dec 11, 2014)

firstresponder01 said:


> Got any pictures of the PVC gunnels? Kind of curious how they turned out


I didn't put PVC on my gunnels.


----------



## justinsain1026 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice boat, how did you clean the outside aluminium?


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jan 5, 2015)

Looking real good WPS! Where do you fish in E Ky? We have a little place in the northern Daniel Boone forest (Northern Morgan County) and usually go to Cave Run Lake (the backwaters/ N Fork of the Licking). I have heard good things about Paintsville, Yatesville and Grayson Lakes but haven't tried them though they are all close. Maybe meet for a little fishing some time in warmer weather if you are up for it.


----------



## scoot (Jan 11, 2015)

nice boat, looking forward to seeing what you build! check out my build that I'm thinking about finishing this winter & let me know what you think


https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31962


----------



## WPS (Jan 17, 2015)

justinsain1026 said:


> Nice boat, how did you clean the outside aluminium?


Thanks!

I used Brillo pads to clean the aluminum... I cleaned a small area at a time, and made sure to rinse the aluminum off to get the tiny metal fibers from the Brillo pads off... Then used a stainless steel pad to go back over it.

It took a lot of elbow grease!... It looks better than the pictures show!


----------



## WPS (Jan 17, 2015)

OutrageGIS said:


> Looking real good WPS! Where do you fish in E Ky? We have a little place in the northern Daniel Boone forest (Northern Morgan County) and usually go to Cave Run Lake (the backwaters/ N Fork of the Licking). I have heard good things about Paintsville, Yatesville and Grayson Lakes but haven't tried them though they are all close. Maybe meet for a little fishing some time in warmer weather if you are up for it.


Thanks!

I do most of my fishing & all of my camping at Cave Run and camp at Twin Knobs.... I also fish Paintsville lake pretty hard.. I used to fish Yatesville lake a lot when they first built it, but I don't now... The coal mines in the area has a lot of fishing tournaments... I would get to the ramp early in the morning and find out they had a tournament all night... That lake is fished to death!

Paintsville lake is deep!... But, it has some big Bass & has some big Trout in it... We have a Sun Tracker Bass buggy Pontoon and really like it, especially on Cave Run since the Lake is so big, but I can't wait to get this Lund on the lake!

I fished Grayson lake in my younger days and its a nice lake with big Bass too.

Yeah, if you want, we can't meet at any lake you want to!.. Just let me know!

Send me a PM & add me as friend if you want!


----------



## WPS (Jan 17, 2015)

scoot said:


> nice boat, looking forward to seeing what you build! check out my build that I'm thinking about finishing this winter & let me know what you think
> 
> https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31962



Thanks!.. I'll check out your thread!

Sorry to everyone for not updating this thread!

Everything has been on hold and I hadn't been on here for a while... My daughter went into 8 weeks premature labor and was in the hospital for 2 nights, thank God that the hospital stopped it!!!... Her due date is Feb' 1st, and they said she is fine now!... Also my dad had congestive heart failure... I've been real busy with both of them, and to make things worse, my laptop hard-drive failed and I lost everything I had.

Just as soon as I turn a grandpa, :mrgreen: I'll get back to work on the Lund!!! ... Fishing season is coming soon and I can't wait!


----------



## 1978 Lund S14 (May 27, 2015)

Looking good so far! Any updates? Was wondering how I could check to see if my wood inside the transom is OK. I'm new at this and any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

